# HELP! Jasper HATES being brushed



## MHDDOG2016

I tried brushing him when he was 8 weeks old and he trembled and whined. I continued a little, feeding him chicken and being gentle but he really hated it. I was able to clip his nails when he fell asleep, but then at his 11 week vet visit, the vet offered to clip his nails and was pretty rough with him- Jasper screamed like I have never heard him scream  So here we are at 13 weeks and I attempted to brush him with a soft bristle brush and he totally panicked- tried to bite the brush, tried to bite my hand, cried...it was terrible. I am so scared now that I have this puppy who will need grooming frequently and won't let me near him  Anyone been there? Help!


----------



## Alittlepoo

I doubt I'll be much help but Sophie was a little bit afraid of being brushed when she was young. She would bite the brush especially when trying to brush her back legs. I would calmly continue as she bit at the brush. Occasionally I would stop brushing and let her bite the brush. She never bit it for long, just trying to tell it to go away. I talked to her as I brushed, gave her treats along the way and kept calm. 

I would grab up the brush and comb every other day and sit in a compfy chair for a half hour or more with her on my lap and just brush her. It took some time but now she is fine with it. I use our kitchen island for brushing now and she is very good. They really need it often or the mats will become a problem and I never want her hair buzzed off again. 

Oh ya, I only use a comb now as the brush won't get down to the skin. She has never has an issue with nail trimming. I've used a Petipaws and clippers both.


----------



## Cat 53

I always brushed mine when they were cuddled up on my lap. It then becomes part of their petting routine. I would give them a something soft to bite whilst I gently brushed them. Just down the back to start with. I would touch their legs and feet every day. Lift their ears and sniff them and examine their mouths too. This happened every time they had a cuddle. Stay calm. Little and often is the way to acclimatise the,. Now I comb them, still on my lap, but on my bed. They love it and are so relaxed. Invest in an electric pet nail file, it's possible Jaspers quick has been caught previously and this has made him ultra wary. They never forget that pain. Fear not. Be gentle, be calm he will grow to love being groomed.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo

Don't worry. You can change her behavior if you go slow.

As she's really scared, start by placing the brush on the floor and scattering treats around it. Do this and nothing else for a couple of days, working up to putting the treats on the brush. Next, place the brush on the floor and use a marker word like "yes" each time she approaches it, immediately followed by a yummy treat. Each day raise the criteria until she touches it with her nose or paw. Once she's achieved this step, pick the brush up and get her to touch it while it's in your hand before she gets the treat. Once she's comfortable with this, move on to touching her with the brush, treating each time. Go slow, at her pace. You'll know if you've gone too quickly as she'll shy away. Next move on to one long sweeping brush across her back, then treat. More brushing, and in different places on her body. Treat each time.

Get the idea? Little and often, raising the criteria each session. She might respond quickly. She might take a good month until she's happy with you using the brush on her. Go at her pace. It also might be worth buying a new brush, completely different to the old one--different colour, different shape--before starting this training, so she has no bad associations.

Use the same steps to introduce nail clippers and scissors, making sure to show your puppy the action (and noise) of each device, slowly moving it closer to them and treating each time, picking up paw, placing against foot. Cut air with the scissors in front of her face, then treat. Slow incremental steps each session. Go at her pace. Go back a step if she starts to get uneasy. In no time you'll have a dog who accepts, if not loves grooming. Best of luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------

